# Any updates or fix on the alerts?



## swperry1 (Aug 14, 2010)

Remember this thread?









What’s up with all the alerts?


Starting today I’m getting alerts every single time someone comments on a thread I’ve commented on/ are following. I changed zero of my personal preferences and double-checked to make sure my preferences didn’t somehow do a global reset. Incredibly annoying to filter through all the alerts to...




www.saxontheweb.net





the unsolicited alerts haven’t stopped and as far as I can tell @VSadmin never posted an update.


----------



## Dave Dolson (Feb 2, 2003)

Yes, I remember it. And, I’m still receiving the alert sign (the little dot in the upper right corner) almost daily. But when I go there, none of the sub-categories are marked, except for the GROW YOUR BUSINESS category. Annoying DAVE


----------



## pontius (Nov 7, 2013)

you mean people are trying to make money on us? 
Surprise!


----------



## VSadmin (Mar 20, 2017)

We hope for a resolution soon, as this is affecting all of our sites in some capacity. We will be posting updates once we know the bug has been fixed.

~MR


----------

